

Ask YC: (summer) Housing in/near San Francisco - kobs

I'm going to be interning at a startup in San Francisco this summer and currently searching for temporary housing from mid-May to mid-August. I was wondering if anyone had a room for rent, or if there were any other interns looking for roommates. My contact info is in my profile. Suggestions for places to live are also welcome; I've had a friend suggest living outside of the city (i.e. Berkeley) and commute to San Francisco via BART. This is all a very unfamiliar process for me, so any guidance is greatly appreciated.<p>note: I realize this isn't craigslist, but I figured it'd be worth a shot to possibly find someone like-minded to live with this summer.
======
aneesh
Berkeley is a nice (and affordable, relatively) place to live for a summer.
Living in the city is either expensive, or slightly sketchy, depending on
where you live.

South of the city is also an option if you can find a place (ie Burlingame,
South SF). There's a lot more stuff to do in Berkeley though.

